# FINALLY! Squirts New Mansion!! (Pic heavy)



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 17, 2011)

*
We FINALLY got Squirt officially moved into his new hand-made home after a few set backs! It's 4x8 tort table, lined with glass and sealed with aquarium sealant, has a double sided hinged top and storage underneath! HOLY COW I'm probably more excited than Squirt is! Jimmy did all the work himself and of course I took pics along the way. He has only been in since last night so we are still trying to see how he feels about it (not that he has a choice ) So far today he has done his normal self soaking in his water and ate a few bites of his mazuri snack otherwise he is roaming around like crazy and leaving a trail all around in the coco coir, so I guess that means he's not too upset. Compared to his tank he was in this is definitely a mansion! Here are quite a few pics I took throughout the process and a pic of him today!
Enjoy and feel free to ask any questions or leave any comments! We LOVE TFO feedback! 
-C
*

*
[Crazy that this is how it all started...]











[Hahaha.. couldn't get it downstairs.. had to take it apart and put it back together again.. ]





[Table on stand]





[Glass put on.. taped off for sealant]





[Hard at work]





[Hinged lid]





[Black fabric to cover up all the storage underneath]





[Plants for enclosure - money tree, spider plants, & aloe vera]





[All finished minus the plants (they belong in that empty corner)]










[Roaming and checking things out]














[Hanging out & doesn't know what to do]
*


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 17, 2011)

Love it!!! It looks perfect!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 17, 2011)

That is one lucky tortoise, looks great...


----------



## Cory (Oct 17, 2011)

It looks great, I bet Squirt doesn't know what to do.


----------



## cherylim (Oct 17, 2011)

Great enclosure! I'm almost jealous that I don't live there.


----------



## AshleyJones (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow that is an awesome enclosure, Im going to show it to my husband and tell him thats what my Leo's want for Christmas LOL


----------



## jackrat (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## fiftyfive (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweet looking setup!
Gives me some ideas


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bet he loves it! 
Tiagos' getting jealous!


----------



## ascott (Oct 17, 2011)

AWESOME


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome!! Minus the taking it back apart to get it downstairs, lol. Good job, lucky little tort!!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 17, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Candy (Oct 17, 2011)

I just love to see how much humans can actually love their animals. What a big lovely enclosure that you've built for this little guy. Way to go!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 17, 2011)

niiiiice!!


----------



## tortuga_mel (Oct 17, 2011)

what a lucky tort! i can't wait to move out of this little apartment and have room for something like that.

Great job!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 17, 2011)

I Love it!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## morloch (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice!! I will Show that to my boyfriend ,,,for my next enclosure when Morloch outgrows his!!


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice and big! Squirt can't believe it.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 17, 2011)

SUPER. Good job.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 17, 2011)

I bet Squirt is as happy as can be! What a great new enclosure!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 18, 2011)

way to go! that's great


----------



## SteveP (Oct 18, 2011)

Great looking enclosure!!


----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow so much space for the little guy, but he will defiantly grow since he is a Sulcata lol


----------



## laramie (Oct 18, 2011)

Dude! Nice digs! Can you make me one for Wilbur? Excellent job!! Two thumbs way up!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 19, 2011)

*
THANK YOU EVERYONE SO MUCH!! It really means a lot when you hear such nice things about something you put so much effort into. 
If only Squirt enjoyed it as much as everyone else. :/ As of right now he is still being crabby about it. Wants to just sit around all day. He is eating the same but just won't venture around the whole enclosure yet. He's done a few rounds but otherwise he's being lazy. Hopefully he will get used to it soon enough (he really doesn't have a choice at this point) and get back to his regular digging self.
Again thank you everyone! 
*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 19, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## marcy4hope (Mar 10, 2012)

wow! that's an awesome enclosure!!


----------



## Tyrtle (Mar 10, 2012)

That is one incredible space!


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 10, 2012)

That's great! But how do u keep the humidity up in such a large place? I'm asking because I place to do the same thing for my redfoot


----------



## FBody355 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice set-up. I'm sure your little guy will warm up to it! 
Nice Fourth Gen too!


----------



## SailingMystic (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking back on some great enclosures ... and this one rocks !! Trying to get more ideas... Need plant ideas...


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW!!! Squirt is so lucky!! So much space for him to adventure around in! I expect he's maybe not roaming so much as it all seems so new and perhaps he's a little shy of it all, when he gets used to all the space he has to play in I bet there will be no stopping him!!!!


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice! Unlike the glass lining can tell us more how did you go about doing it lol. 

As far as squirt, he's still young as he gets older he will start using the space, as young torts they tend to hide till they get comfy. Probably doesn't wanna get swooped by a "bird" nature evolution


----------



## Nay (Jun 6, 2012)

Any updated pics? I don't think there was one with any plants planted?
Is it hard to clean in the back.? (That's what I found with our tort table and we ended up making it a wee bit thinner, oh I love my hubby!!)But we didn't put glass inserts in, we used a pond liner.
Nay


----------

